# Goverment worried about mens tackle



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

The goverment are worried that mens willies are getting smaller. so as the goverment can keep the count up,
Anyone with a willy 3 inches or smaller should put a white flag with a red cross on their vehicle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Soo late with that one. :roll: 

tony


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh dear, never mind someone might not of seen the last one., and it will give them the chance to measure up again


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You misunderstand Bonnie.

I think Tony means he has been flying his flag for ages . . . so you are a bit late with the reminder!

Dave :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, I'll say this gently [email protected]@@ OFF. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Must say, there are a lot of cars driving around with flags ha ha


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*late*

I have seen a lot of Females driving cars with those flags on, SCARY!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Trannies, no doubt. 8O 

tony


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Trannies, no doubt. 8O
> 
> tony


No Fiats :? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not that sort of tranny :roll: :lol: 

tony


----------

